# Problem with Fossil Big Tic watch



## DntMssWthTx (Mar 15, 2010)

I've had this watch for about 5 years and it had been working just fine. I had put it away and found it again a couple days ago, and the batteries was dead. I went to a local jewelry shop and had both batteries replaced. The display (shows seconds) works but the watch does not keep time. Both batteries are brand new and the lady even showed me the charge on the batteries and the are good. 

The problem is the watch stops running after only a few minutes. The seconds display keeps going but the hands stop moving. I then adjust the time again and it runs for about 5 minutes then just like before, it stops.

I have dropped the watch, but it was 3 or 4 years ago, and the watch ran fine so I don't think it was the drop that is making the watch act up unless it didn't have any immediate effect.

If I recall correctly it's a quartz watch, not digital.

Help?


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

I suggest you contact Fossil's repair facility Metro Service Center. I had a good experience with them when they fixed my Emporio Armani watch. They're not the fastest, but they do a good job of fixing what's wrong with your watch.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Welcome~It could be that the coil isn't holding the charge and needs to be replaced completely, good luck! ;-)


----------



## never_keeps_time (Nov 12, 2009)

If the battery was left in the watch for a long period of time it possibly could have leaked or burnt into the circuit board and damaging that but not in fully allowing the watch to run. Because fossil big tic watches are Ronda movements with modifications with extra Chinese parts the watch and background are two different circuits and that's why the seconds in the background is ticking but the hands are not moving


----------



## bensmith5540 (May 14, 2011)

I advice you to go the service center of that company...


----------

